# What's your size?



## jakomonster

I finally got a TCR 0 but I'm starting to wonder if I got the right size. I'm 5'10" with long legs and short torso. My frame is size Med but i'm thinking i might be a better match to a M/L. I'd like to hear how tall you are and what size you ride as well as any comments to how the fit is for you. I used to own a 56cm Specialized allez pro that seems to fit perfectly but now i'm not sure if i should be looking for a trade.


----------



## botto

what leads you to believe the fit isn't right? is it based on something you read, or how you feel on the bike?

i'm 5'9" and i'm on a Medium. i think i could have have even gone to Small if i _really_ wanted to, but when it seemed a tad drastic, and the fitter thought the Small would be too small (they had both sizes in stock, so it wasn't like they were trying to shift inventory). 

fwiw: A buddy of mine who's +/- 6'1" rides a Medium TCR Comp (he also has 3-4 tcrs in Large, a tcr alliance in ML, and he just got a tcr advanced with the integrated seat tube in ML). yeah, he likes Giant.


----------



## willly

I am 5'10" and am addicted to giant as well(TCR, STP, Trance). I opted for the ML and seem to be having some reach issues. I would say I have a medium torso, and even after swapping the stem(100mm to 90mm) my arms are almost straight. I bought the TCR about 5 months ago and regret waiting this long to address the issue. So I would stick with the setup you've got. There is supposed to be a ton of seatpost extension on these, so don't judge the fit by how the bike looks. The top tube may also look odd but its the effective top tube measurement that counts. If I were you I would compare the geom of your spez. to the giant.


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey,

I'm 5' 7 and ride a small so being 5' 10 and riding a Medium doesn't really seem like you've missed the mark. The only modification I made was changing the 90mm stem to a 110m stem. I felt that the stock 90mm stem that came with the bike was a little short becuase my knees were slightly touching my elbows as I was riding. The 110mm stem seems to be the perfect stretch. 

Have you tried switching stems?? Don't forget that often pros will ride the smallest size they can fit on and then go changing the stem and have the seat post quite high which is normal on compact geometry frames. You often see pro bikes with very long stems such as 140mm and very high seat posts


----------



## Clevor

Italianrider76 said:


> Have you tried switching stems?? Don't forget that often pros will ride the smallest size they can fit on and then go changing the stem and have the seat post quite high which is normal on compact geometry frames. You often see pro bikes with very long stems such as 140mm and very high seat posts


Another thing those guys do is use negative rise stems to drop the front bar even lower! I guess for aerodynamics (or to make the guys suffer). CycleSport I think had an article on Pro bikes with pics of all the team bikes and most of them had negative rise stems with no spacers, something you never see on the road.


----------



## Yep

I have a medium, and I'm about your size. In my case an ML meant that I had about the same reach ( a tad bit longer) but less drop from saddle to handlebar. I went with the M, and flipped the stem.


----------



## LCFrecrider

I'm also 5'9" on a M.


----------



## wildh

I'm about 5'11 1/2" and rode a M TCR for 3 years. I would guess I'm pretty proportionate in regards to my legs and torso. I felt a bit cramped on the M with a 130mm stem and saddle all the way to the back so I've opted to go with a M/L this year. 

Personally I like the M/L better but I don't have a ton of time on the bike yet as I've only had it a week. My current set up is a 110mm stem and it's definitely longer, but I'm much more comfortable when on the drops. 

I would think at 5'10" with longer legs it would make more sense for you to be on the M than the M/L. You might end up with a very short stem on the M/L and still feel pretty strecthed out, but it's up to you. I agree with the Italian Stallion about maybe experimenting with you stem length a little. What do you currently have and have you tried any others?


----------



## roadrider

I'm 5'7" and ride a small. The most comfortable bike I have ridden.


----------



## L_Johnny

5'.9" on a TCR medium


----------



## jakomonster

Thanks for the feedback.
I've tried switching stems 2 days after i got the bike. I'm on a 120mm stem right now and I think I have my contact points fitting good based on measurments from my old bike but it just looks a little odd. Then again i had the 'cool' euro look before with a negative rise stem with no spacers and now i've got that big conical thing under there and one regular one. With the head tube length difference the M/L would be right on the money to put me back at no spacers. I would be concerned that the top tube would be a bit long but applying some math to the geometry looks like it could work. I went from a 56.6 cm TT / 110mm stem on the specialized down to a 55.5/120 on the giant. the M/L is 57cm so if i put on a 100mm stem it should still fit good but like a lot of you posters have confirmed its going against convention, like the Giant website alread told me. It all boils down to finding a good deal on ebay and shelling out more cash. Not sure i want to do that just for asthetics.


----------



## LeDomestique

I'm a tad under 5 10' and ride a ML. 100 mm stem. Seems to fit fine.


----------



## LeDomestique

I'm sure you guys have seen this:

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/technology/compactroad/


----------



## wins

botto said:


> what leads you to believe the fit isn't right? is it based on something you read, or how you feel on the bike?
> 
> i'm 5'9" and i'm on a Medium. i think i could have have even gone to Small if i _really_ wanted to, but when it seemed a tad drastic, and the fitter thought the Small would be too small (they had both sizes in stock, so it wasn't like they were trying to shift inventory).
> 
> fwiw: A buddy of mine who's +/- 6'1" rides a Medium TCR Comp (he also has 3-4 tcrs in Large, a tcr alliance in ML, and he just got a tcr advanced with the integrated seat tube in ML). yeah, he likes Giant.


jakomonster: sorry. out of topic

botto: do you know what is your friend's comment after riding his tcr alliance? im intend to get one. thank you very much.


----------



## wildh

I went from a 130mm stem on a M to a 110 on a M/L and I still feel that I've gained length when the effective to tube length is only supposed to be a 15mm difference. IMO the M/L feels quite a big bigger than the M.


----------



## botto

wins said:


> jakomonster: sorry. out of topic
> 
> botto: do you know what is your friend's comment after riding his tcr alliance? im intend to get one. thank you very much.


he doesn't have an alliance, but one of those european models available in '06, where the rear triangle was CF. he liked it, at least he didn't complain about it.


----------



## jakomonster

that chart is exactly why I was fishing for what size people were actually riding. At 5'10" i'm right in no mans land for fit with so many bike manufactures, especially in the mountain bike world. 
I found an amazing deal on my Med TCR 0 and can make the frame fit with stems and posts but it isnt perfect. I'd be up for a frame trade for a M/L if anyone was interested. Mine is a year 2005 with gold fad on the head tube but i just got it a few months ago as a brand new bike and only ridden it outside 50 miles. Any takers?


----------



## Acadian

I too can get a killer deal on a TRC Advanced - but I'm also 5'10" and I'm torn between the M and M/L!!


----------



## jakomonster

Go for it. either frame size will be just a fraction off of optimum. You can still achieve a perfect fit with stem and post adjustments.


----------



## Duckman

I'd ride the M at 5'-10".


----------



## Acadian

I got a quick fitting today and looks like I would need a M/L


----------



## central_rider

I just measured my seattube because I removed all the stickers awhile back and can't remember the size. 51cm from center of bb to top of seattube . So I'm guessing it's a M. I'm 5' 7" and about a 30 inseam w/o shoes.


----------



## 105slowrider

5' 9 on an OCR 0 Medium


----------



## G60

5' 10", Med OCR2


----------



## ssteed

*TCR Size*

I'm 5' 7.5", and have an innerseam of 84 cm ( or 33 inches ). I'm looking at a TCR zero. I'm wondering whether to get size Small or Medium. I'm 43, and have a bit less flexibility in the neck than I used to. S or M.....that is the question!


----------



## jwindhall

jakomonster said:


> I finally got a TCR 0 but I'm starting to wonder if I got the right size. I'm 5'10" with long legs and short torso. My frame is size Med but i'm thinking i might be a better match to a M/L. I'd like to hear how tall you are and what size you ride as well as any comments to how the fit is for you. I used to own a 56cm Specialized allez pro that seems to fit perfectly but now i'm not sure if i should be looking for a trade.



what are you measurements???? I'm of similiar stature at 5'9 32inch inseam and if anything i find the reach to stretch me out; of course I'm new to the road. so my advice is worth what you paid for it. 

Anyway, i just switched to salsa poco' bars b/c of my small hands and to a 90mm 10degree (flipped down) thomson stem from a 110.


----------



## Ophidian

I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam and I ride a medium with a 110 stem.


----------



## rweiss

The OCR's (my bike of choice) only seem to come in S, M, L, XL missing the all important M/L sizing for a 181cm (~5.10 ft). 

Currently riding a Trek 1000 56cm and would prefer something a tad larger. I am currently considering a L (55.5cm??) OCR C1 - I just feel a M would be too small for me. 

How does this compare with the M/L in the TCR range or are the sizings TCR / OCR identical, with the OCR range just missing a couple of the intermediate sizes.


----------



## bandoulu

I'm 5'9" and looking to get a small and put a 120 stem on it..32" inseam..i will let you all know how this works soon.


----------



## ZcarbonE

*oops*

Im building up a bike and I got a giant tcr zero size M with a 90 cm stem. I have a 78 cm inseam and im about 5' 3". Im still growing but from the input I think I screwed up. Should I just deal with it untill I grow or get a smaller frame?


----------



## jwindhall

ZcarbonE said:


> Im building up a bike and I got a giant tcr zero size M with a 90 cm stem. I have a 78 cm inseam and im about 5' 3". Im still growing but from the input I think I screwed up. Should I just deal with it untill I grow or get a smaller frame?



I would put you on a small. I'm 5'9 with a 32inseam on a medium. Your inseam is pretty long for your size. 

does the top tube feel to long?


----------



## ZcarbonE

very much, my arms are completly straight, Should I sell the frame or just wait...


----------



## TZL

I'm 6'0" (actually 6' 0.5" or 181 cm) with a 34" in seam, I ride a Large is a shorter 110 mm stem

My brother is 5'10" with i think a 32" inseam, he rides a Medium TCR

My wife is 5'7" and rides a Small TCR


----------



## n1civicsi

5'7.5" and im on a M....feel a little stretched out at times...and other times feel ok....kinda weird. When i first got the bike i was looking at taking it back for a small but felt like the small was too small...foot would rub the wheel making turns and kinda felt squished in the cockpit. I have short legs but a long torso and short arms


----------



## Clevor

When I sized myself for a TCR Comp 1, I checked everything. First I made sure my saddle was properly aligned to the crank (with knee bent at 90 degrees, drop a plumb line to the pedal, blah blah), then:

1. At least 1 cm clearance between elbow and knee with hands in the drops and my knee at 3 o'clock
2. With hands on the hoods, elbows should be slightly bent, and the back straight
3. Looking down at the front wheel, the bar should obscure the hub (yeah I know this is controversial, but even Giant mentions this on their web site)
4. Ideally, no rubbing of the toe against the front wheel during turns (no problem here)

That being said, a MED Giant fit me perfect with a 110 mm stem, even though I am only 5'8"! Why? I got a long torso for my height. Problem is not only do I have short legs, but I'm bowlegged . Believe it or not, my pants inseam in 28-29". But the MED TT fits me perfect. My torso is so long I just bought a MED LLBean backpack, since I normally wear NORMAL sized jackets. But the pack was too short. I had to buy a LARGE which is sized for longer torsos.

Not unexpectedly, I have to ride with no spacers and drop my saddle down quite a bit. Fortunately I am not a spinner, otherwise I'd have to drop the saddle down further and use a negative rise stem (which you see a lot of short pros using).

When I set up my Douglas Ti bike - size 53 center-to-top, conventional frame - a 110 mm stem was 1.5 cm too short and I needed a 125 mm for the bar to obscure the hub. I really should be riding a 54 cm frame 'cept no standover height that way.

So I size myself based on the TT and my upper body. I really wish I had more seatpost showing on both bikes but what can you do . . .


----------



## aliensporebomb

I'm just under 5'7" and ride a small. I've got a long torso and short stubby little
legs. My ex-pro racer relative said from what he can see it fits me perfectly but
I could use just a little shorter stem.


----------



## ksmed

Well as long as it is Giants, I have a question. What size is a 44cm in x, sm. med... and will it "fit" me at being 5 4? What are your thoughts?

Keith


----------



## musicociclista

bandoulu said:


> I'm 5'9" and looking to get a small and put a 120 stem on it..32" inseam..i will let you all know how this works soon.


How did it go? I'm just under 5'9", 32" inseam and rode a MED with 100mm stem. Just got a deal on a Small with a 120mm stem. I like the feel of the small, only difference to me is that the bars are lower, and more exposed seatpost. I need to do a century to really compare it with the medium, which I'm used to it and have been in many centuries and multiday events with no neck or back pain.


----------



## leviathans_child

i'm 180cm...inseam 87cm...i have the m/l...with 90mm stem

it fits...but its a long bike in the top tube...every giant would be a better bike if they brought the top tube back 1cm...imo


----------



## leviathans_child

Yep said:


> I have a medium, and I'm about your size. In my case an ML meant that I had about the same reach ( a tad bit longer) but less drop from saddle to handlebar. I went with the M, and flipped the stem.


thats the worst look ever...buy a bike that fits for **** sake


----------



## leviathans_child

Acadian said:


> I too can get a killer deal on a TRC Advanced - but I'm also 5'10" and I'm torn between the M and M/L!!


why do people go with a brand of bike that doesnt fit perfectly...it boggles the mind...who cares if you can get a good deal on it...

i like bottecchia's, but they only make 4 sizes...and i cant find a great fit on one so unfortunatley i cant get one...

but then again im an adult who is not choosing a bike PURELY on it's looks and the IDEA of the bike...


----------



## gambo2166

6'0 I ride m/l with 120 stem.


----------



## Nimitz

to big for giant...XL is to small.

Chad


----------



## iliotib

*M/L TCR Advanced Team*

I'm 6'0 and went with the M/L with a 100 mm stem. My last frame -- 2003 Kona Kona Kona--was a 57 cm. It had a 57cm top tube. If you look at the sizing chart, TT measurements are given and even though i could ride a L (based on my height), the TT measurements of the M/L matched the measurents of my Kona. I personally would advise against using freakishly long stems (or freakishly short ones) to make the bike fit.


----------



## musicociclista

Well, I'm 5', 8.75" with a 32" inseam and ride both a Medium with a 100mm stem and a Small with a 120mm stem. Feel comfortable on both, main differences are: Small: lower bar position, lighter and quicker but shoe rubs front wheel at slow turns, so I have to be careful. Medium: more stable ride and confortable position because of the higher bar position. Seatpost exposed on the Medium is not enough to show the marks on the Giant stock seatpost... hmmm maybe is a hint that the frame is too big???


----------



## robpar

I'm 5'-10" but ride a large (585 mm top tube) with a short stem 90 mm and a compact FSA handlebar (great bar). Tried medium and M/L but the large had a higher/longer headtube and longer chainstay which, to me, made it more comfortable (older rider: 55, long, fast rides). Also the longer wheel base made the steering less "twitchy". Theoretically, the M/L was my size but the large felt better.


----------



## krzyray

Hi all,

I am looking at getting a TCR, not sure what type of size yet, but..

My height is: 5' 8"

My inseam is: 30.5

What size would I get a small or medium??  

thanks


----------



## botto

krzyray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at getting a TCR, not sure what type of size yet, but..
> 
> My height is: 5' 8"
> 
> My inseam is: 30.5
> 
> What size would I get a small or medium??
> 
> thanks


depends.


----------



## jrabbito

5' 10" and i ride a M TCR advance 1 '09. Fits like a glove. Not 100% sure on the arione seat...but the fit seems spot on. I may even lower the stem a tad.


----------



## miteemike3

krzyray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at getting a TCR, not sure what type of size yet, but..
> 
> My height is: 5' 8"
> 
> My inseam is: 30.5
> 
> What size would I get a small or medium??
> 
> thanks


Depends. What bike do you ride now and how long is the horizontal length on your current bike? You're my size and could go for either the small or medium. Personally, I'd go with the small and run a slightly longer stem and/or a little setback on your seatpost. Run a small (53.5cm) with a 110mm +/- 6 degree stem and I think that would be an almost perfect setup for someone your size. You're in between sizes so when in doubt, better to go smaller than bigger. The beauty of the compact frame is that you get to use more seatpost so the bike's center of gravity is a little lower so you'll feel that the bike handles and corners better.


----------



## Earl Scheib

I'm 5 10 with a 34.5 inseam and I just bought a large frame. It might be a bit big we'll see but I got a great deal on it so I'm going to try and make it work.


----------



## giant_tcr3

jakomonster said:


> I finally got a TCR 0 but I'm starting to wonder if I got the right size. I'm 5'10" with long legs and short torso. My frame is size Med but i'm thinking i might be a better match to a M/L. I'd like to hear how tall you are and what size you ride as well as any comments to how the fit is for you. I used to own a 56cm Specialized allez pro that seems to fit perfectly but now i'm not sure if i should be looking for a trade.



Im 5'8 ride a M size. Used to ride small with a long seat post with setback and 110 stem. I feel more stable on the medium with a shorter 90 stem and seatpost but still use a setback.


----------



## musicociclista

It looks that Giant modified its sizing chart.

COMPACT ROAD SIZING MEN
49-51 5' 0" - 5' 6" XS 42 / 52
51-54 5' 4" - 5' 9" S 44 / 53.5
55-57 5' 8" - 6' 0" M 50 / 55.5
57-59 5' 11" - 6' 3" M / L 53.5 / 57
58-60 6' 1" - 6' 5" L 55.5 / 58.5
61-63 6' 4" - 6' 8" XL 58.5 / 61


----------



## Italianrider76

That looks like their old sizing chart where the Small size had a seat tube length of 44cm. Small seat tubes have been 46.5cm since 2005.


----------



## musicociclista

Italianrider76 said:


> That looks like their old sizing chart where the Small size had a seat tube length of 44cm. Small seat tubes have been 46.5cm since 2005.


Yes, that's right. According with their website, the small size used to be up to 5'6" from 2003 to 2006, up to 5'7" from 2006 to 2008 and up to 5'9" in 2009.


----------



## mit3k

I'm buyin new tcr advanced and i'm kinda confused. My height is 168 cm (5.5 ft) and inseam 76 cm (30").

I was sure I need frame size S, but japanese say different....

http://www.giant.co.jp/giant09/bike_datail.php?p_id=R0102006&action=geometry

Test ride would solve my problem, but smallest size in our local shop is Medium :mad2:


----------



## musicociclista

mit3k said:


> I'm buyin new tcr advanced and i'm kinda confused. My height is 168 cm (5.5 ft) and inseam 76 cm (30").
> 
> I was sure I need frame size S, but japanese say different....
> 
> http://www.giant.co.jp/giant09/bike_datail.php?p_id=R0102006&action=geometry
> 
> Test ride would solve my problem, but smallest size in our local shop is Medium :mad2:


You can ride both, I think. As you said, get fitted and TEST before you buy to be sure


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

I am 1,74m, inseam 81cm and seathigh 72-73cm (from BB to top of the saddle).

I ride size S.

maybe xs is better for you?


----------



## mit3k

I'm afraid seatpost on XS would be to far out. It would looked something like this, probably even higher. Wouldn't this be to aggressive position? 

https://www.giant.co.jp/giant09/images/bike/R/R0102007_l.jpg


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Giant has a sloping geometry! The seatpost must be a little bit longer as on a bike with a normal geometry!

I have a long seatpost, too!

Thats mine:


----------



## mimason

I'm 5'10.5 and as with everything else in between sizes. I could have been on a M IMO but my shop retuled me for the M/L size. I spec at 56.5cm. I originally felt I should be a M but realized the the M/L is better. I am centered on the saddle and use a 110cm stem. On a M I'd perhaps be more forward and need a 120-130 stem. Also, I'm no longer worried about the extra 100grams or so weight. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3668412608/


----------



## mit3k

Nice bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## xfire

I'm 5' 8.5" with a 30" inseam. I ride a small TCR Advanced 1 with 100mm stem.


----------

